# Such wonderful creatures!



## Cheek Feathers (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello all! It's been awhile since I posted but I was never far, always reading the interesting posts out there!

I wish to tell the community how happy I am with my feathered friend. I bought him in July last year when he was still very young. Allow me to describe how things were back then. My budgie is a very shy bird to begin with and its wings were clipped. For the following 3 months he wanted nothing to do with stepping up, toys, different food or even getting out of the cage.

Despite several weeks of patience, it just did not seem to improve! Although I was feeling discouraged, I never gave up on it. After those initial 3 months, he finally started to "unlock" so to speak. He is still very afraid of anything that he does not know, but no longer of me  He will step up most of the time, which is lot of fun! He will give budgie kisses to my fingernails and start flaying his head around and tapping everything in sight. Recently he started muttering his first human words too! He does not speak very clearly, but its quite obvious to me what he says since I've had him awhile and I can tell when he makes different sounds.

He is now also much more comfortable with my place in general so he will come out and fly around for fun several times a day. We also have this routine where I take him out and we spy on the wild birds outside the window in the morning. That gets him real happy and frisky! When he wants attention, he will sometimes ring his bell or jump on his swing or do crazy budgie acrobatics, not to mention his special whistle that he does only when he is on his special perch, right in the middle. 

I was also able to convert him to pellets and vegetable, giving him half a teaspoon of seeds only each day. The funniest thing happened just a few days ago: he took his first shower in the sink! That was so cute, I let ran a little water from the sink and got him interested in it. He climbed down my fingers and went and had a shower for about 45 secs! Spreading his wings, drinking a little water and flapping.

Sorry about the length of the post, if you are a new owner and you feel a little discouraged with the way things are going in regards to taming, my advice to you is to be patient. Don't give up! Give your bird its chance, they are truly amazing adaptable creates and they can bring lots of joy in your home.

Take care!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for the wonderful update on your budgie! He sounds like an absolute sweetheart now that he's come out of his shell more :angel:

This is a great example of how trust, patience, and perseverance can pay off in the long run to build a truly great bond between budgies and their owners  

Great job! :urock:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wonderful update on your little fellow!
What is his name -- I looked back through your older threads but it seems you never shared that with us. 

We'd love to see some updated pictures! hoto:*


----------



## Cheek Feathers (Aug 25, 2016)

His name is Tipoo!

Here is a picture of him learning to use the keyboard. He saw me tap keys so often that when he flies to my keyboard while I'm using it, he too hammers his beak on the keys to make noises its so funny


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Tipoo looks to be quite talented at keyboarding!
Thanks for sharing his picture with us. *


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Tipoo looks so cute! He seems to be having fun


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Congrats on your perseverance and finding how connected you can be with a bird. There's a lot of parrot in that little body and as your
friend develops, you'll continue to see more development, potentially as a "talker". At this age, there a lot of fun with newness.


----------



## TobyAndSkye (Feb 19, 2017)

Aww he's so adorable! :clearwing 1:


----------

